# Funny / Interesting Videos Thread!



## Kris_19 (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm new 

Sent from my CPH2121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris_19 (Oct 26, 2021)

Cherb32 said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 

Sent from my CPH2121 using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Well welcome!


----------

